# Camera



## Markie (Jul 25, 2008)

Ok, I'm getting a little tired about not being able to show off my own reptiles on this forum or any other one, so I am going to start looking into getting a new camera (my old one sucked so bad I just left it at my parent's house when I moved). I can't spend a lot of money on one, so I'm looking for one that is not too terribly expensive, but is decent. It's pretty much going to be used only for taking pictures of my animals and maybe a random one of my boyfriend (who is an animal?). Any suggestions?


----------



## Mvskokee (Jul 25, 2008)

i bought a nikkon cool pix 8mb for 95 dollars and its pretty sweet for the price


----------



## Gx3 (Jul 25, 2008)

I just use my blackberry and the photos work fine..I don't own a camera either.


----------



## Markie (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks guys! I actually have a new Blackberry that I just got! I will probably still get a camera though.. haha.


----------



## ThePHX (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah, i just uploaded some pictures from my blackberry....a camera works a lot better, you can SEE detail


----------



## Beazer (Jul 29, 2008)

Theres a great camera that sony makes and it works great for reptile photography especially. Its not big on megapixels but the pictures that come out of it are priceless. Its an old camera and youd have to find it on ebay but its called a Sony Cybershot 717. I am telling you the camera is worth every penny (I believe they go for like 200?). 

-Jon DeLong


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 29, 2008)

I've been using the Casio Exilim's for years now and have always been pleased. I have a very expensive SLR but for point and shoot the Casio are the way to go, IMO. There are several models out ranging from all prices to fit your needs. I really like how slim they are and the big LED for viewing. I carry it around in my pocket without a hitch and haven't broken one yet.


----------



## Kharnifex (Jul 29, 2008)

nikon coolpix 210, about 180 bucks, small light and tough. takes great pics even though i know nothing about cameras


----------



## Markie (Jul 29, 2008)

Kharnifex, those pictures are awesome! And I really like the look of those Casios. I might have to check out both of those cameras. Thanks!!


----------



## Kharnifex (Jul 30, 2008)

yea, seems like small cameras are getting better and better.

here's what the nikon looks like.


----------



## Markie (Jul 31, 2008)

So I went to Best Buy today and checked out both of those cameras.. that was a big mistake! Now I want a camera, video camera (the Flip.. whatever), and a laptop. Haha. Wow. But one at a time, I suppose!


----------

